
Bill Gates sides with FBI over iPhone access issue - tefo-mohapi
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/23/bill-gates-sides-with-fbi/
======
noja
Bill Gates isn't that naive. He is siding with the FBI because he doesn't want
to side with Apple.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
I disagree. This is a criminal case

